# SGTP April 9, 2016 demonstration: Pictures Added April 12



## Dirty44Dan (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi, everyone,
   I (Dan Spier) will be demonstrating how to put turkey feathers on the back of your bow.  You may have seen my recent article on how to do this in TRADITIONAL BOWHUNTER magazine.  The brilliant colors of the body feathers of your recently-harvested wild turkey will turn a modest bow into a masterpiece!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Very cool! Take some pictures or video.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Apr 3, 2016)

Come to Ellaville!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 3, 2016)

I would if it weren't 1200 miles away.


----------



## RPM (Apr 3, 2016)

That's looking good, Dan!!!


----------



## dpoole (Apr 4, 2016)

That is this sat hope to have a good turn out.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 8, 2016)

Coming up tomorrow. There will be allot of stuff including Dan's demo, including bow making and shooting foam that is hidden behind new green growth in a South Ga pine thicket.
It will be a good day.
Ya'll come!


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 8, 2016)

Wish I could make it back down, as usual, work gets in the way!!!  Y'all have a grand time, looks like great weather!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 8, 2016)

Nothing changes I'll be there!


----------



## robert carter (Apr 8, 2016)

I gotta work tomorrow. first Saturday I had to work in a while. RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 11, 2016)

Wish someone would post up a pic, or two, of Dirty Dan's work this past Saturday; because it was right spiffy. Thanks Dan.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 12, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> Wish someone would post up a pic, or two, of Dirty Dan's work this past Saturday; because it was right spiffy. Thanks Dan.



It sure was!


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks, Jeff, Tomi, Donnie for great pictures.  It was a lot of fun.  Hope you all will try this technique on a bow.  Russell Sarvis was a great help.  Thanks, Russell.  SGTP is a lot of fun.  You all need to come visit!
Dan Spier


----------



## RPM (Apr 13, 2016)

Dan, *THAT* is impressive!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Looks great Dan! I have a question. After gluing all feathers in place, did you apply a top coat of white glue or sealer prior to sanding the finished edges? I'd like to try that one day on a youth bow.

Thanks for sharing that process.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Apr 16, 2016)

Yes, poly to stiffen them up a bit.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks Dan!


----------

